# Bear lard



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

I was given a jar of bear lard.  Never had it or heard of it






Tried it out on some fried potatoes in a CI skillet today.  Wow is it good.  Best part of a bear I’ve had.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 13, 2021)

oops, wrong thread..


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 13, 2021)

Wow  I wouldnt have thought it would be good to use.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Wow  I wouldnt have thought it would be good to use.


It’s amazing PC.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 13, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> It’s amazing PC.



I should have came over.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> I should have came over.


I have 3/4 of the jar left. I’m thinking breakfast with use more. Maybe we should go on a bear hunt.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 13, 2021)

Not many bears here.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 13, 2021)

The next time that I have a bear product will be the first, but I would definitely try it...


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 13, 2021)

Deep fried wiener


----------



## poacherjoe (Mar 13, 2021)

Good  for boot grease !!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2021)

There was a TV show awhile back about a couple of Appalachian boys that build or fabricate what ever they need from things they can scrounge or barter for. They used Bear Grease for a whole bunch of things, from lubricating equipment to cooking. They also bartered it off at the local hardware store. You'd think they were trading Gold for goods buy the excitement of the store owner!...JJ


----------

